# Why You Should Read Dog Food Labels



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

So growing up, like my grandpa, the only brands may have been Purina, Pedigree, Ol Roy and Gravy Train. But not anymore.

Let's take a look at the ingredients on a bag of Purina Dog Chow. Go here:
Dog Food Reviews - Purina Dog Chow - Powered by ReviewPost

Now. We notice the first ingredient is a corn product followed by a by-product followed by the fat of an animal.

First off, dogs are carnivorous creatures. They don't go out grazing in corn fields, or gulping down the chicken feed, or nomming on the wheat. They go hunt squirrels, deer, rabbits, catch fish occasionaly, bison, venison, etc. I have never once saw a zookeeper throw a potato to a fox, nor have I seen them give a wolf asparagus. Don't get me wrong, vegetables are good for your dog. But the point is: they don't normally eat it in the wild. 

A good percentage of dogs are allergic to grains, gleuten, and above all corn. Which is why you should make sure the dog should not eat too many of those, and if they are allergic, none at all. 

Now if we go on down the list we also notice sugar. Sugar is DEFINATELY not good for dogs whatsoever. Now we also see artificial flavors, colors, and preservatives. There is no need for any of those. None at all. The only acceptable preservative in dog food is mixed tocopherlos. Why do they color the food, you ask? Well, they make it look like it has a variety of fruits, veggies, and meats for those people who don't read the labels. You're being tricked, by the bag and by the kibble appearance.

What are some good foods, then? Fromm, Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, Instinct, Taste of the Wild, Before Grain, Ziwipeak, Praire, etc. Those are ALL good foods.

So, long story short...

Always read the labels before putting the bag in the cart.

Of course there are always alternatives to kibbles. There is canned and raw. To learn more about raw you can go right over to the raw section, alot of people feed raw.


*Note- this was hand typed by EmberLuvu, please do not copy and claim it as your own, I worked hard on it.*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job Savannah! I can tell you worked hard on that. I liked it.

I would just add that there ARE other alternatives besides kibble. You can home cook for your dog, or you can go the easy and healthiest way and just feed raw! There more information in the raw section for those interested.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this.....


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Very well done! It is indeed a very well written piece I must say.


----------



## pugpillow (Jan 15, 2012)

Having just joined this forum, I'm thrilled to discover there are so many raw feeders here. Great post, EmberLuvu.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job Savannah! Very helpful article.


----------

